# Hot water



## carrnv (Jun 18, 2006)

All of a sudden my hot water stopped flowing from all facets. Whats the deal. I checked enerything and nothing seems to be wrong. Could it be plugged at the tank? If so, what would plug it? Does anyone have any ideas. The cold runs fine, even after awhile the hot will run for about 10 seconds then stop again.


----------



## carrnv (Jun 18, 2006)

Hot water

I forgot to mention, I have a 2004 Horizon. 40ft AD model.


----------



## S. Manaro (Jun 18, 2006)

Hot water

Some rvs have bypass valves which can be used to adjust the water temperature at the faucet. If that valve is accidentally opened full, the hot water at the faucet will "disappear". We had this happen in our rv. The water would be warm for a few seconds and then go almost as cold as the water from cold water tap.


----------



## carrnv (Jun 18, 2006)

Hot water

It's not that the hot water turns cold, there is no flow from the hot water side at any faucet.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 18, 2006)

Hot water

The bypass valve in NOT used to adjust water temp.  It is used to take the water heater out of the system when you winterize your unit for winter storage. 

As far as the water flow, sounds like something could be floating around in your tank and every now and then blocking the water outlet.  Try removing the drain plug and flushing the tank a few times.


----------



## S. Manaro (Jun 19, 2006)

Hot water

I realize the bypass valve's primary purpose. However, our water heater does not have a thermostat and the use of the bypass valve to regulate the hot water temp does indeed help in reducing the scalding hot water that is present at the faucet when the bypass valve is closed shut.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2006)

Hot water

S Manaro, I can't believe your hot water heater has no thermostate.  It would explode or pop the pop off valve.  What do you do turn the gas or electric supply off to it  
Cargo sounds like the by pass system is in the by pass position to me or if you do not have one it's probably what Ken said.


----------



## S. Manaro (Jun 21, 2006)

Hot water

Doesn't have a manually adjustable thermostat. Sorry, forgot that there are so many "experts" on this forum.. shoulda known to keep my mouth shut and not try to offer an assist


----------



## deniloo (Jun 21, 2006)

Hot water

As you can see from my number of posts I haven't been here very long but I do like the fact that I can ask questions and get lots of answers.  Some help and some don't but always gives me something more to go on. * BUT*.......why can't everyone just give their own opinion and the person take what they want and leave the rest behind with out someone getting their shorts in a bunch!  Does everyone have to be so PISSY :question:  GEEZ O PETE this is supposed to be helpful and FUN!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 21, 2006)

Hot water

S.Manaro, you're not going to make many friends with personal comments like that, either.  Perhaps you'd be "happy" elsewhere?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 21, 2006)

Hot water

Been reading....
ALL water heaters have a thermostat, Chelse is correct in that is if the water is too hot the pop off valve will open.  We can assume it did not, since it was not mentioned.   The thermostat is probably working just fine.  Sorry advice was taken wrong, guess some folks don't like constructive criticism.


----------



## bmwbob (Jun 22, 2006)

Hot water

OK...let's break this down to elements:
1. No water flow of any temperature from any hot water faucet.
2. Full flow from all cold water faucets.
I'm not sure how the valving is set up on your rig, but I'd want to make sure that you have water going IN to your water heater. If you don't, and it's an electric one, you may end up replacing a burned out element.
3. With a bare hand, feel the pipes attached to the heater. One of them should feel cool to the touch (water inlet pipe) and the other should be warm/hot to the touch (water outlet pipe).
If the inlet pipe is cool, but the outlet pipe is NOT warm (assuming that you have power to the heater, and the element is not yet burned out), the blockage is most probably inside the heater itself, assuming that water is flowing INTO the heater. You can open the drain on the heater to confirm that water is going in.
If the outlet pipe is warm/hot, you are heating water, and it is TRYING to go to the faucets.
If this is the case, you will simply have to trace from that point to the hot water faucet located nearest the heater. Sometimes this will be the "auxiliary shower" located on the outside of the coach. If there is no water flow at that hot faucet, the blockage is between the heater and that point.
About the only situation I can think of that wouldn't be covered by these scenarios would be if you had a separate water pump for the hot and cold sides, and that pump was out.
I've never seen that, and in this case, you would still have water flow from both hot and cold sides when you are hooked up to a pressurized external water supply.
Bob


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: Hot water

1.  Check the bypass valve.  2. Turn off the heater and drain it to see if there is something in it.  3.  Turn on the low point drain for the hot water and see if water comes out of it.  (Might be a kink or something pushing against a hose, although it would have to be pushing pretty hard),  4.  You can buy an adapter at the hardware store to hook a water hose to the faucet on your sink.  Just unscrew the little filter screen out of the end of the faucet and put the adapter in its place.  Hook up a hose and back flush the system leaving the drain valves open.  After you flush it you can turn the drain valves off and open the bathroom sink or bathtub faucet and see if water comes out.  If you take the drain plug out of the water heater you should also have water coming out of it through the back flush hose.  I was thinking that maybe if your unit had been in storage for a while you might have gotten a mud dobber nest in a pipe.  They love places like that to build their homes.  Spiders do to but don't think that would stop up the pipe.

Don't know what else it could be other than a broken pipe  but then you would see water running. 

Good Luck.


----------

